# Dreamweaver: mehrere Leerzeichen ?



## DjMG (22. Januar 2005)

Hi all ! 


Ich bekomm das nicht hin, dass ich mit Dreamweaver MX2004 nicht mehr 
als 1 Leerzeichen in eine Tabelle reinbekomm. 

D.h.: Ich schreib ein Wort "news" und dann will ich 3 leerzeichen abstand, bis zum nächsten wort... - unmöglich *gg* 

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wie das funktioniert ? 


Lg 
DjMG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Januar 2005)

Hi,

```
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
```

Siehe auch hier.

Gruß

P.S.: In DW sollte das in der Layoutansicht mit Strg+Shift+Space oder so gehen.
,


----------



## DjMG (22. Januar 2005)

thanks  

wollte nicht extra einen code einfügen, deswegen hab ichs mit dem Tastenkürzel gemacht.
strg+shift+space funktioniert wunderbar.


Danke für die rasche Hilfe.

Lg
DjMG


----------



## StefanR (23. Januar 2005)

Du kannst auch in den Voreintellungen einstellen ob er mehrere Leerzeichen zu lassen darf.


----------

